# Help!



## Greeneyez61487 (Aug 17, 2005)

Okay. I am trying to grow Hydro. I was looking at a website and it said that i could use my fish tank. No i dont have an air filter but it said i can use some other kind of device to push air into the water and stir it around. Now, my problem is i dont know how to germinate the seeds and what to do until the roots get long enough to hang into the tank.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Aug 18, 2005)

Um..I must have missed the memo on that way of growing.


----------



## Weeddog (Aug 19, 2005)

Me too.


----------

